# 2006 AC fuel gauge



## VooVoo56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Good evening all. Bought an 06 AC 400 FIS for my wife the other day. Runs great but I just noticed that there is no fuel gauge on the display. It's blank where it's suppose to be. I checked all the fuses and all are good. At least the ones under the seat. Don't know if there are more some place. Anyone have or had this problem? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

check the plug on the back of the pod.


----------



## VooVoo56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Pulled the pod and checked the wiring. Couldn't find anything. Plugged it back in. Still nothing. Wiggled the wires at the pod and tank but nothing. I did get the gauge to come on ONCE buy turning the key on and off a few times. It looked like it was going through a diag. First bar lit up then the next and next. All flashing as they did. Couldn't get it to do it again though and haven't found anything in the manual referring to it. I guess I'll have to keep wiggling wires!!! Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## GreenGoblin227 (Feb 18, 2013)

Kick the gas tank. The spade connectors on the sending unit inside are loose. My 06 700 does this, i just kick the gas tank and it shows back up. I am in the mist of taking the plastics off and fixing this issue on my brand new fuel pump.


----------

